# Lionel 671 Trouble Need Help



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

I just received via ebay a "perfect working" 671. 

It appears to be the 1947 variation with the red atomic brush plate cover on the motor. 

It hums and smokes like crazy but won't move. 

Question: Does this engine require more than 80 watts? The seller said it runs perfectly in both directions but I sure don't see it. My 2056 works fine on the same track.

Also the tender has issues--the front wheel constantly derail.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Anybody know of a great repair person?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Check the e-unit drum and make sure that it spins. If a side of it broke it will short the motor. I fried a 224 that way. The winding was bad.
I never had a 671 so I couldn't tell you. It should run though.
Bob


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm thinking it's the reverse unit which I understand is common for these. The tender is just plain wierd. 

Anyway, Brasseur Electric Trains, Inc. says labor for just the LOCO is $80. It's $120 for both LOCO and tender. Then there's shipping costs and parts 

I've been buying electric trains off ebay for years to resell. I always sold them as "not working" because they never did even though often the seller to me claimed they did. Just recently I've decided to collect them myself.

In the last 10 years I've only gotten 1 train engine that worked as the seller said in his ebay ad. That 1 LOCO was the 2056 and tender I got a couple weeks ago. The smoker even works although not very well. I bought one of those hot kits to rebuild it.

This 671 and tender look like new. They'll make nice shelf pieces.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

DJTrains said:


> I'm thinking it's the reverse unit which I understand is common for these. The tender is just plain wierd.
> 
> Anyway, Brasseur Electric Trains, Inc. says labor for just the LOCO is $80. It's $120 for both LOCO and tender. Then there's shipping costs and parts


Yes, the reversing unit (aka e-unit) is a common problem on older locomotives... If you really want the train to run without paying $80, you can take the e-unit off (given that is your only problem) and just straight wire the motor, meaning that when you give it power it will only move forward... Not a bad option if you have a layout where reversing is not necessary


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Yes, the reversing unit (aka e-unit) is a common problem on older locomotives... If you really want the train to run without paying $80, you can take the e-unit off (given that is your only problem) and just straight wire the motor, meaning that when you give it power it will only move forward... Not a bad option if you have a layout where reversing is not necessary


Awesome! I didn't know one could do that.

I may try it because otherwise I'm looking at more than the train is worth. 

I know the motor does run because once I got it to go round the track about 3 times rather slowly. This baby smokes like you can't believe. It nearly drove me out of my train room.

Could the e-unit be causing the LOCO to act like it's not getting enough power?

That's just what it acts like. But my 2056 works fine on the same track.

Also, I'll bet with that e-unit out of the way the engine has more power.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Smoke is bad, your burning your armature wiring. When running take the shell off and make sure the rods aren't catching and work freely.Verify the eunit is bad.


For service see the Lionel site for dealers in your area. Try to determine the ones that have been around for years, and those are usually your repair people. A dealer will usually refer you to a local repair guy.


----------

